# My staycation free dive finds



## MaineMtnDigger

It's been forever since I have last posted anything, that's what having kids will do to you. A few weeks ago I took a little over a week off to free dive a bunch of spots that have been building up in my head as potentially good spots to check out. While I didn't find any pontils I was hoping for, I was blessed with a lot of TOC dumps.  The best part was the amount of stoneware I was able to pull up that was next to perfect with no cracks and very minor chips if any. In all, I hit twelve different places and managed to pull things from seven. I even managed to pull up a few applied tops from the late sixties to the early eighties. I snagged two crocks with no cracks and a three-quart bean pot that was perfect as well. The yellow ware bowl has two tight hairlines but otherwise still good. The early ABM coke from Auburn Maine was a real bummer for it had a bruise to the base however I still took it home because I had never seen one like that from Maine before.


----------



## sandchip

Helluva haul!


----------



## Robby Raccoon

I'd love to find a pottery-filled area like that.


----------



## hemihampton

Some nice finds, Congrats. Let me know if you ever find any rusty dented old Beer Cans. I collect those. LEON.


----------



## CanadianBottles

Wow that's a fantastic haul!  Surprised there are no pontils because a couple of them sure look like they're close to the era.  Also, could you post a cleaned up picture of that Coke bottle?  I've never seen anything like that before, it looks too recent to be a true straight side but I've never seen or heard of a flavour bottle with the script logo on it before.  Maybe something the bottlers did without authorization from the head office?


----------



## martyfoley

Very nice haul!


----------



## MaineMtnDigger

Robby Raccoon said:


> I'd love to find a pottery-filled area like that.


Don't get me wrong, I rarely come by whole intact  stoneware. In the NE with the winters and the fact back then they probably  were discarding them because they were broken anyhow  makes them hard to come by. I found these stoneware in separate locations.


----------



## hemihampton

CanadianBottles said:


> Wow that's a fantastic haul!  Surprised there are no pontils because a couple of them sure look like they're close to the era.  Also, could you post a cleaned up picture of that Coke bottle?  I've never seen anything like that before, it looks too recent to be a true straight side but I've never seen or heard of a flavour bottle with the script logo on it before.  Maybe something the bottlers did without authorization from the head office?




I was thinking the same thing. Interesting bottle. LEON.


----------



## Timelypicken

Great finds


----------



## MaineMtnDigger

Here are some pics of that Coke. It reads Coca Cola bottling works Aubrun Maine, The Vincent Co. towards the base it reads, this bottle is registered contents 6 1/2 oz


----------



## LeanneG

MaineMtnDigger said:


> It's been forever since I have last posted anything, that's what having kids will do to you. A few weeks ago I took a little over a week off to free dive a bunch of spots that have been building up in my head as potentially good spots to check out. While I didn't find any pontils I was hoping for, I was blessed with a lot of TOC dumps.  The best part was the amount of stoneware I was able to pull up that was next to perfect with no cracks and very minor chips if any. In all, I hit twelve different places and managed to pull things from seven. I even managed to pull up a few applied tops from the late sixties to the early eighties. I snagged two crocks with no cracks and a three-quart bean pot that was perfect as well. The yellow ware bowl has two tight hairlines but otherwise still good. The early ABM coke from Auburn Maine was a real bummer for it had a bruise to the base however I still took it home because I had never seen one like that from Maine before.
> [/QUOTE


----------



## LeanneG

I have the Dr. Kilmers bottle. Nice finds.


----------



## MiamiMaritime

Great that you were able to dive locally and find such good stuff.


----------



## mike garrett

you do better divig,than diging1


----------



## RCO

I've been finding a lot of bottles swimming this summer but nothing that old

i haven't really seen that coke before either , it does seem interesting , likely for flavoured soda as there seems to be a lot of those around .


----------



## EXCHF5200

MaineMtnDigger said:


> It's been forever since I have last posted anything, that's what having kids will do to you. A few weeks ago I took a little over a week off to free dive a bunch of spots that have been building up in my head as potentially good spots to check out. While I didn't find any pontils I was hoping for, I was blessed with a lot of TOC dumps.  The best part was the amount of stoneware I was able to pull up that was next to perfect with no cracks and very minor chips if any. In all, I hit twelve different places and managed to pull things from seven. I even managed to pull up a few applied tops from the late sixties to the early eighties. I snagged two crocks with no cracks and a three-quart bean pot that was perfect as well. The yellow ware bowl has two tight hairlines but otherwise still good. The early ABM coke from Auburn Maine was a real bummer for it had a bruise to the base however I still took it home because I had never seen one like that from Maine before.


Great finds.


----------



## RNorwood

MaineMtnDigger said:


> It's been forever since I have last posted anything, that's what having kids will do to you. A few weeks ago I took a little over a week off to free dive a bunch of spots that have been building up in my head as potentially good spots to check out. While I didn't find any pontils I was hoping for, I was blessed with a lot of TOC dumps.  The best part was the amount of stoneware I was able to pull up that was next to perfect with no cracks and very minor chips if any. In all, I hit twelve different places and managed to pull things from seven. I even managed to pull up a few applied tops from the late sixties to the early eighties. I snagged two crocks with no cracks and a three-quart bean pot that was perfect as well. The yellow ware bowl has two tight hairlines but otherwise still good. The early ABM coke from Auburn Maine was a real bummer for it had a bruise to the base however I still took it home because I had never seen one like that from Maine before.




Wow, great finds in a short time! Congratulations.


----------



## CanadianBottles

Yeah the Coke is really interesting.  I think it has to be a flavour bottle, might be the only one out there with the script logo on it.  I'm sure that'll make it more collectible than the typical flavour bottles.


----------

